# Dyna-Glo vertical off-set smoker fire chamber



## mstphrchrstphr (Feb 24, 2017)

Has anyone put a new fire chamber into their smoker?  My smoker hasn't arrived yet, but from the pictures, it appears as though there's a fair bit of space on the top so a bigger tray might fit in?

I'd be interested in trying something like this:  so that the charcoal burns slowly over time.

Also, has anyone burned all wood for one of their smokes instead of charcoal on the Dyna-Glo?

So excited to try mine out when it arrives

Thanks!

Chris


----------



## bbqwillie (Feb 24, 2017)

I use splits all the time in my Dyna-Glo offset. I usually start with a bed of coals, add some splits and then use splits from there on out. Run that way a couple of times before you start a long cook because it cooks differently than with just charcoal.


----------



## mstphrchrstphr (Feb 25, 2017)

Great! Thank you.  I think I'd prefer to smoke with splits, so I'll do a couple small cooks before trying something longer


----------



## wimpy69 (Feb 25, 2017)

"Has anyone put a new fire chamber into their smoker?  My smoker hasn't arrived yet, but from the pictures, it appears as though there's a fair bit of space on the top so a bigger tray might fit in?"----

Once it arrives you'll see that the charcoal basket is even with the invert of the upper cc opening.













LL.jpg



__ wimpy69
__ Feb 25, 2017





 Going any higher I think will start to impede draft. Your fuel will probably be mounded when you start so I think your already cutting into a bit. 
If you want a minion basket, you can easily add some double wall dividers. It's a tight firebox to begin with so adding anything bigger may throw off box airflow. JMHO. You'll have to play with split size for a good heat balance. Good luck and have fun


----------



## mstphrchrstphr (Feb 25, 2017)

Thanks wimpy69, I'll give it a try how it comes then see if I should add the walls.  Great point about having bad flow putting in anything bigger.  Thanks for the photo, haven't seen that angle so it helps!!


----------



## ckrull (Mar 6, 2017)

Another thing to add, mine firebox was powdered coated. So, adding baffles if you are going to weld them in place may require some sanding to make a better weld.


----------



## mstphrchrstphr (Mar 7, 2017)

Great idea, thanks! I'll keep that in mind


----------



## smokin lou530 (Jun 21, 2017)

I just got my Dyna Glo for Fathers Day. I'm having a hard time keeping my temps low enough for long periods of time. I find I have to limit the amount of fuel I add because I can't limit the air enough. Any more than 15-20 briquettes and The smoke chamber won't stay below 300. I have seen lots of mods done, and was wondering if anyone has tried any yet? I started a with a new paint job, and have some of the Sili-Bond RTV 6500 on the way to seal the firebox. Here is how she looks so far, I still have a few coats of paint, and the decal to add.













Dynaglo.jpg



__ smokin lou530
__ Jun 21, 2017


----------



## mstphrchrstphr (Jun 27, 2017)

Great paintjob! Looks so good.

This is a really great thread with tons of info on the dynaglo vertical smoker:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/183136/new-dyna-glo-vertical-offset-smoker


----------

